# Forum rules



## Astral_ (Dec 11, 2003)

I wanted to read the rules again (these things may change anytime), and I had a hard time finding them. I went to the Home page, and found no link... I eventually found them, but I've been using this forum for over a year now, and I don't expect a newbie to magically stumble on the rules. My, even these "Read the rules !" posters don't link to them !

How about putting a link to the rules on the Home page ? Like in the Links section (and maybe in red and size 14)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 11, 2003)

It's considered common knowledge on a forum to check the "announcements" section first thing, since rules go there among other special notices.

I think they show up on the sign-up process, but I'm not sure...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 11, 2003)

WOW!... you noticed? sigs may now be 50k in size... hell... I could now upgrade my sig...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... biochart level 2 upgrade...


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 11, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 11 2003 said:


> I think they show up on the sign-up process, but I'm not sure...
> 
> -Tempest out.-


you are right


----------



## Astral_ (Dec 11, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 11 2003 said:


> It's considered common knowledge on a forum to check the "announcements" section first thing, since rules go there among other special notices.


Sure enough, but you're always a newbie at some time, and common knowledge does not always apply...
GbaTemp is not my first forum, but it is the first Invision-run, and Announcements did not ring a bell to me.

But since the rules appear when you sign-up, I'll just shut up


----------



## Opium (Dec 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Dec 12 2003 said:


> I think they show up on the sign-up process, but I'm not sure...


I don't think they do. If they don't then they should be made to show up when you sign up.


----------



## Fusion Master (Dec 22, 2003)

It's a good plan, but will it be taken into action? *cough* Kivan *cough* Where is he anyway?


----------



## bajibbles (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, the good thing is that alot of our users take the rules for common sense... ive never looked at them, that i can remember anyway. Alot of those spammers have died down, and those wierd people who came here to insult others.... wonder why?


----------



## Fusion Master (Dec 22, 2003)

Because we taught them manners? lol


----------

